
Chat Systems - kevlar1818
https://xkcd.com/1810/
======
tominous
This was a solved problem 15 years ago with multi-protocol clients like LICQ,
Gaim/Pidgin and Trillian. Maybe it's harder these days to keep up with the
engineers at Facebook, Google and Microsoft but surely simple texting can't be
that hard.

I note that the Slashdot submission [1] of this link suggests we need a new,
universal protocol, to which the only answer is another XKCD comic [2].

[1] [https://yro.slashdot.org/story/17/03/13/2054207/ask-
slashdot...](https://yro.slashdot.org/story/17/03/13/2054207/ask-slashdot-how-
would-you-solve-the-instant-messaging-problem)

[2] [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

